# Microchipping a tortoise



## lotsapets1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wanted to make everyone aware that it is possible to microchip a tortoise. My vet is not a tortoise specialist, but was willing to research the proper way to microchip my California Desert tortoise. Although my yard is fenced three different ways and he wears his permit on his shell, I still wanted to make sure that Boulder was safe, just in case. The chip was placed in his upper back leg.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

Good reminder! I actually have two that were microchipped myself.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about that with all the "what ifs" that could happen. I know that it is getting common in dogs and they seem to do fine, but still I don't know if I should. 

There are so many questions that I have like the does it hurt them and for how long? Is there any discomfort that they might have with it in them? Can they still pull their leg in their shell? And of course how much?


----------



## lotsapets1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> I have been thinking about that with all the "what ifs" that could happen. I know that it is getting common in dogs and they seem to do fine, but still I don't know if I should.
> 
> There are so many questions that I have like the does it hurt them and for how long? Is there any discomfort that they might have with it in them? Can they still pull their leg in their shell? And of course how much?



Of course it if difficult to know for sure if they are feeling pain, but the vet said that Boulder didn't even flinch. He pulled the leg all the way out of the shell and put the chip in the softer skin (if that makes sense). Boulder has no problem using his legs normally - he digs, climbs, and walks around with no issues. I did mine during a special "microchip month" promotion in June, so the cost was only $15. You could check with your local animal shelter to see if they offer discount microchipping, BUT I would only recommend it if they used an actual vet to do the process, and you could talk to them before to see if they can do the research to do it properly. FYI, I have a white dove that I use as a therapy animal, and I had him microchipped also - it doesn't affect his flying at all, and I don't think he even knows it's in there (the chips are very tiny). Both of my dogs and all three of my cats are also chipped, and no one has ever had a problem. I hope this gives you enough information to make a decision.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 28, 2011)

all of torts have them, we have found that over time the chips do tend to move around. So, next time you go to scan them, don't get freaked out if it is not in the same place you put it, it is very common to move around in a turtle's internal cavity-they don't have a diaphram, so it is possible to be anywhere.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2011)

One thing to remember...besides the registration you do at the initial micro chipping, some companies also require yearly renewal. So read your instructions.


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2011)

I, in my opinion strictly, would not do it.

I have a couple of reasons...but the one that would be for the sake of the tort would be because they do move around and who am I to know where it will end up and what damage it may do.....as well as I believe it is not my personal right to do this type of imprinting on another living thing.....again, totally my personal opinion.

But I know folks do these types of things.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2011)

If I'm understanding it correctly, its mandatory in the UK. You can't legally buy/sell tortoises there without the proper paperwork and micro chipping.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

Of course here in the USA, who would think to check for a mircochip on a found tortoise? I mean, honestly folks think about it, the first thing most folks do when they find a turtle or tortoise is to either keep it or set it free. Most never think or bother to look for it's owner like you would do with a dog, cat, or horse.  Check for a chip? I just don't see it happening.

Also I may be wrong, but in the past, wasn't there also the issue of different chips will only be picked up on certain machines?


----------



## lotsapets1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Of course here in the USA, who would think to check for a mircochip on a found tortoise? I mean, honestly folks think about it, the first thing most folks do when they find a turtle or tortoise is to either keep it or set it free. Most never think or bother to look for it's owner like you would do with a dog, cat, or horse.  Check for a chip? I just don't see it happening.
> 
> Also I may be wrong, but in the past, wasn't there also the issue of different chips will only be picked up on certain machines?



I can't speak for any other areas of the U.S., but in my area (south Orange County, California) all the shelters and vet's offices have microchip readers, and the two main brands in my area (Avid and Home Again) can be read by the same reader. My local shelter accepts turtles and tortoises, so I would hope that if mine ever got out, the finder would be honest enough to take it to the shelter. It is also proof of ownership, in case of a dispute if the tortoise were found by someone who wanted to keep it.


----------



## dbeilfuss (Aug 28, 2011)

We just brought home Sheldon last week from a rescue. I asked them about micro chipping him and they strongly suggested it. They too said the vet would place it in his leg. 

I wasn't sure about even asking.....afraid that I would look like I wanted to harm Sheldon. We had our dog chipped when we first got him 7 yrs ago. He hasn't seemed affected by it at all. They showed it to me prior to placing it and it was smaller than a grain of rice. The comp that runs the chip doesn't charge a yearly fee; just a $10 fee to change the info on the chip itself. To avoid constantly having to change the info (and thus the charges) I put my name and cell number on the chip. I take my number if I ever leave a cell comp so I don't have to worry about it. 

The rescue also suggested that I place an "address label" on him that has my info/scan for additional info. I don't know how I feel about this. I have read so many different places that you shouldn't place anything on their shells-as this is live tissue and it can harm them. I have not done anything yet-as it has only been a week but we are planning on having a chip placed. When he was at the rescue they placed a label on him with his name-because they have so many they wanted to keep track of them I guess. 

Right now he is behind a 6ft tall privacy fence with cinder blocks buried under the fence line. Just yesterday I placed a combo lock on our gate so that no one can get inside to get him. I know that I am being paranoid-but the thought of someone taking him and not knowing how to care for him properly terrifies me. 

Already I love him so much and only want the best for him. I didn't know that I could love such a great BIG critter.


----------



## Laura (Aug 28, 2011)

its a good idea.. but I know for a fact that shelters dont think about scanning them.. its wrong.. i know.. and Im sure it will change...
They dont migrate like the used to...
some chips you MUST register them yourself.. others are done at time of purchase.. you must keep them updated if you move.. some charge a yearly fee, others dont.. some charge to update if you move.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Aug 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> If I'm understanding it correctly, its mandatory in the UK. You can't legally buy/sell tortoises there without the proper paperwork and micro chipping.



This might help  I didn't know so I did a bit of research.
http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/82.asp

I know with horses that all horses have to be microchipped and passported at birth. It's illegal to sell or breed without one.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, as small as a grain of rice? That is pretty small, lol. Is there a chip out there that can tell you where a tort is if it is stolen? That way you can locate it?


----------



## Laura (Aug 29, 2011)

The chips are Not GPS locating type things.. that would be cool if they were tho.. 
Im sure that technology is coming for pets! 
They have it now.. GPS collars that Wildlife researchers use to tract animals movements. they are $$ and bulky.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 29, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Wow, as small as a grain of rice? That is pretty small, lol. Is there a chip out there that can tell you where a tort is if it is stolen? That way you can locate it?



the only gps type monitors i know of are rather large & only last a couple of months.... think sea turtle research monitors, etc... OR the type you have to carry around scanning for them like biologists do in field research... i don't think that would work in a city setting. This would be a great invention though!


----------



## Logan487 (Aug 29, 2011)

I plan on chipping mine when they are large enough to move outside. Id like to point out the chip itself is actualy placed in the skin layers so there is no threat of it migrating into internals and they've now had almost 15 years to perfect the technology.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 29, 2011)

I got Bob microchipped. My Vet put his in the back of his neck. And I would hope that if Bob got out AGAIN, I would know right away and so would my neighbors. It's pretty unusual for a 100 pound tortoise to be seen walking up the street. So I would hope I'd get him back before the need to actually scan him came about...


----------



## dbeilfuss (Aug 29, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Wow, as small as a grain of rice? That is pretty small, lol. Is there a chip out there that can tell you where a tort is if it is stolen? That way you can locate it?


That would be totally awesome if there was. It could be tort lojack! We have lojack on our computer....wonder if there is anyway to find an animal type of system that doesn't cost a ton and more importantly doesn't hurt/harm the animal? Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 30, 2011)

dbeilfuss said:


> drgnfly2265 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, as small as a grain of rice? That is pretty small, lol. Is there a chip out there that can tell you where a tort is if it is stolen? That way you can locate it?
> ...



I wonder if there is anything out there like that for animals... They are even small enough to fit in cell phones now (I have something like that in my cell). If only...


----------

